# The Strange Magic of: The Cure



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I hadn't paid any attention to The Cure until I began working with a young woman in the late 1980s who, with her boyfriend, was a Cure fanatic. She told me that when she was in her early teens, she wanted to actually be Robert Smith, not just worship at his shrine. She lent me Cure's just-released live album, Show, and I liked it, despite the howling, screaming audience of Smith-aroused teenyboppers. Show is now on my list of great live albums, and here is a somewhat older, pudgier Robert Smith and The Boys singing _A Night Like This_, just like they do on the album. I often see Robert Smith myself when I look in the mirror in the morning. Is there no Cure?


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

My introduction to the genius of Robert Smith was when I first listened to The Cure's 1987 album "Kiss Me Kiss Me Kiss Me". All the songs in that album were like words of wisdom to my very young and impressionable mind (yes, even the mostly instrumental first track "The Kiss"). Two years after, they released the blockbuster "Disintegration". My personal veneration of their music became a global phenomenon. And then they released one amazing album after another. At present, after listening and owning a copy of all their 13 albums ( plus a lot of bootleg CDs of their live performances), I'm also asking the same question - Is there no Cure?:angel:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I was given a 2 lp set of 17 Seconds and Faith back in 1981. I haven't been able to listen
to them much since I was about 23 (52 now).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Have to have a soft spot for a group that quotes Shelley poetry in their liner-notes. [Wish.] LOVE "Disintegration" (the album), REALLY LOVE the title track from that album. Oh, in the Rock/Pop world, there are enough screeds to impulse and self-indulgence-- but the amazing thing about that one is that it's written from the perspective of someone with the emotional depth to transmit the idea of an exorbitant cost to the pursuit.

The compulsion:
_"... mouth and eyes and heart all bleed
and run in thickening streams of greed
as bit-by-bit, it starts the need
to just let go-- my party piece"_

The reckoning:
_"... dropping through sky through the glass of the roof
through the roof of your mouth, through the mouth of your eye
through the eye of the needle- it's easier for me
to get closer to heaven than ever feel whole again."_


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's another favorite from the fresh, crisp and tidy Robert Smith, _Just Like Heaven_.....


----------

